# Got to that stage I think..



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

I have been really good over the past 2 months with my symptoms.. in fact I dont remember having any at all.. untill the beginning of this week!! I have had a hell of a week!! I had 2 attacks of D within 3 days.. and inbetween my tummy area has been very sensitive!! Painful!!I have seen people say that it gets worse before it gets better and I was just wondering if I may have reached that stage? Even thought I have been in so much pain I dont feel quite so defeated as I normally would, but I hate to think that maybe I have gone backwards a step. Have a docs appointment tomorow, I just hope that I can go, this is the 4th appointment I have made - I normally end up canceling it.Im determind not to let this beat me..


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Valtaya,Sometimes this does happen, and it has happened to me as well, where you have a small interval of symptoms returning for a bit, then, gradually, it gets better and better. Read over some of the thread on this forum, the compilation threads, where Mike or I have explained this, sometimes called "shadow fears." Also, remember, everyone, even those without IBS, have tummy/gut upsets from time to time. Just hang in there, it will get better. And too, remember everyone is different, and your response in getting better will be your own response. It took a while to have IBS, and sometimes for some people, it takes a bit for it to subside. Don't be discouraged by this.I will bump up the info for you...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Valtaya, just a set back, the fact that you were doing better for two months means it can be done and that you don't remember even having sysmtops shows it working. That also happened to me, I just realized a lot of symptoms were gone.You can still have an occasional setback, but as they become less frequent it is register in the brain.A note on this is the pain can travel up the same nerves from the gut to the brain, like taking the easiest approach.An analogy of this would be a stream that with continous rain becomes a river. With less rain it becomes a stream again.Stay determined and positive, things will be okay.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

> quote: thought I have been in so much pain I dont feel quite so defeated as I normally would


this is very good to hear. Yes, I do have occasional flare ups still. but I also am much more positive about then being just set backs rather than a prolonged bad period.hypno is not a cure. as far as I've seen, there is no such thing. so we're all gonna have problems now and then. but hopefully the now and the then get farther and farther apart!nancy


----------

